# Turbo exhaust manifold



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Do yall know if you can still buy a stock 87 300zx turbo exhaust manifold from a dealership or would it have to be found in some specialty shop/junk yard? Or if you know of a good priced aftermarket set up please reply with the link.


----------

